# day 5 of vegging under 1 400 hps



## parkingjoe (Dec 15, 2006)

from monday these 30 (i know there are only 29 in pic but ive added another )another week vegging from monday in flower room under 2 x 600w hps then into flower in homemade dripper system. 

maybe/hopefully on a md601 nft system-its just a stand really that will suit my grow size.:dancing: 

i will be dripper feeding constantly during lights on and they are in 3.6 litre square pots in aerated coco coir. 

feeding at the moment canna a + b vegging along with canna rhizotonic and cannazyme..... 

1 week in veg then into flower and will be feeding for 1st week of flower veg nutes along with canna enzyme, budlink and advanced nutrients overdrive.......

update as and when folks.eace: 

enjoy:yay: 

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 16, 2006)

*Back at it again already PJ. Man that didn't take long at all. Like all your other grows we will be following this one from beginning to end. Good luck and much GREEN MOJO to ya. :aok: *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 16, 2006)

Whatcha growin this time man?


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 16, 2006)

hi dudes 15 unknown indicas same as last grow.

10 russian romulan.

2 critical mass.

3 sensi star.

messed up a bit and gave away the wrong clones i wanted to flower wanted 15 rr and 15 unknowns.

still should have over 1oz per plant now im dialed in to hydro.

update monday when i place into dripper system for a week before flower.

basically once plants are 8-10" high they are going into flower.

pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 16, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> still should have over 1oz per plant now I'm dialed in to hydro. update Monday when I place into dripper system for a week before flower. basically once plants are 8-10" high they are going into flower.


Sounds like a great selection to grow man!

Using ebb and flow, I got a consistent 2 ounces from each plant. It was always 2.2 or 2.3 ounces each time from each plant. This is the cured weight.

I hope you have the same results man!

Good luck!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great selection to grow man!
> 
> Using ebb and flow, I got a consistent 2 ounces from each plant. It was always 2.2 or 2.3 ounces each time from each plant. This is the cured weight.
> 
> ...


 
I think that you train your plants more than P does, Stoney. From the pictures I've seen you take, you have nice, bushy plants. Not sure if PJ can get that same effect with his so close to each other? Either way, you both do well, and I'm following both of your grows.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

hi fluid1,

once my babies are into dripper system they will have some more room to grow.

they will have about 1sq ft per plant which is more than enough for single cola style grows.

not ideal but thinking about utilising my grow space more effectively such as making up a 7ft x 3ft tray then i can dot plants all over the tray and link up the drippers.

ill probably start doing this halfway thru flowering judging by my past grows.rofl

later dudes

pkj.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought you were going for the single cola grows, Stoney Bud usually has multiple colas with his bushy plants. Either way, you're getting a lot of good nugget!


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 18, 2006)

hi fluid1 i dont intentionally go for single colas sytle grows its just that i put into flower soon as rooted.its a time thing i cannot bring myself to veg plants once flower room is empty so cram as many as i can into flower room and start again........

my plant strains are pretty bushy especially the sensi star but i do prefer less bushy types.

anyway fluid1 dude im actually going to veg for a week once i tidy up flower room tomorrow and put 30 into dripper system maybe even the sensi star mother as ive had enough of this strain after 7 years the bastard takes forever to root clones then forever and a day to start growing.

christ i need a smoke........


happy xmas everyone all the best.


pkj.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 19, 2006)

now into flower room under 2 x 600 watt hps for another week until they are ready for flowering. 

about 30 small ones at moment and the massive 3ft high sensi star is going into flower at the same time......:bugger: 

the other is just vegging some more its my 2 year old unknown indica which is beautiful smoke/stone/chill and taste. 

all going to be dripper fed once i set up lines tomorrow once i have an empty grow space to many humans around as its xmasssssssssss:dancing: :48: 

so there you have it my friends update once drippers are set up 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 22, 2006)

i really really really should have known better. :doh: 

my own fault cannot blame stupid mate who only the other day said his plant has no probs or pests.took his word for it. :headpain: never again  


YES YOUVE GUSSED RIGHT DUDES

I HAVE MITES AGAIN..........  :rofl: 

anyway day one of my spider mite eradication technique. :wassnnme: 

ive sprayed with wetting agent completely drenching them all over and underneath and will do this daily until all traces of mites are gone. :yahoo:  :yahoo: 

anyway they have grown and ill let them go bit longer before i put in flower..  

ps the bigger plants are no out of vegging/flower room and will not be reentering due to possibility of mites and due to their size i cannot be arsed to treat them so ill keep them out of harms way and maybe in the new year throw them outside and see what happens..............:bugger: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 22, 2006)

oh sorry forgot to inform you all mate gave me his massive 4ft plant and it had mites so i killed it dead and im pissed off again..........

them spider mites will be the death of me one day  roflmao.

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 23, 2006)

*Damn PJ were gonna have to change your user name to Spidermiteman.   You just have the worse luck when it comes to those little suckers don't ya. Well i only hope that you can get rid of them. Good luck mang.  *


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 23, 2006)

Dude!!  Awesome.... Good you're back.

I know Canna very well.  I've been using it for 2 years.  I think it's a solid product that you'll really like.

In a continuous recirc system,  I would be careful about the nute str.  The Canna recc's are 1.5 - 2.0 EC.  I have never come even close to that.  I think those are recc's for fruiting (not flowering) plants.

If you subtract your water's base EC (which is usually just inorganic salts),  the 'fert' EC that's worked for me is about 250 for seedlings after 2 weeks (I have a 'seedling mix' that is not Canna), then slowly titrating up...even at the peak I am at 500-750.

If you don't have something to measure this,  you are shooting in the dark and trust me Cowboy,  you will shoot wrong.  

Two words:  Bluelabs Truncheon


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 24, 2006)

ha ha made me laugh tbg pain in the arse them mites anyway here goes dudes.:

ohhh zarnon i just go by the label have ph meter and cf trunceon so judging by last grow that was a major fook up and i got great results im a canna convert

ps did you by any chance attend a university dude cos you go right over my head with your comments sometimes  

ok ive more or less set up dripper system but need some more lines as last lot used are too short so have to wait until hydro shop reopens. 

anyways tonight is day one of flowering although im going to have to individually feed each plant until i get dripper lines set up should be ok for couple of days 

pk they plants are only 4" high and looking a bit worse for wear must have od'ed on spraying for mites  


checked every plant including mother plants and no sign of any spider mites   so looking good  

anyway no point in going into feeding regime until its set up proper like....... 


happy xmas everyone

pkj:banana: 

also shot of 30 x unknown indicas same as half last lot...:clap: :dancing: :guitar:


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 24, 2006)

heres another two words new zealand hydroponics

**** thats three words.........rofl


pkj

get ya drift if you'll excuse the pun dude


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 25, 2006)

been od'ing on veg nutes twice the dose instead of normal amount leaves bit twisty and curly but will recover  

ps i placed them into flower last night @ 3-5" high  :huh: 

roflmao

all the best @ xmas folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 26, 2006)

here ya go folks update although not much to show. 

pkj


----------



## sanchez (Dec 26, 2006)

the babes are lookin pretty sweet.  best of luck pj.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*Damn PJ how many grows you got going mang.   Everything is looking great keep it up my friend.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 28, 2006)

zarnon i never left dude just had a little sabatical 

sanchez thanks for comments and tbg what can i say dude looking good now grown out of nute overdosing due to being stoned whilst making up mix. 

anyway lesson learnt  

so now offically on day one of set up on constant dripper system  


so time will tell whats what 


mix as follows.

50ml budlink mixed with 10 litres water allowed to stand overnight.


30 litres of water into nutrient tank and mixed with canna a and b 75ml each

and added 75ml canna enzyme to nute tank.

then added budlink mix.

cf was 1.2

ph was 3.7

adjusted to ph 5.4

cf droped to 0.9 after budlink was added 

so thats it folks update as and when they appear to be growing

pkj:tokie:


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry got bit mixed up before as the canna a and b aqua veg dilution was actually 60ml of each to the 30 litres of water and not 75ml as previously stated:bolt:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 29, 2006)

checked ph and cf today after about a total of 7 hours of feeding yesterday few hours then today few hours and cf was 1.4 and ph 6.0  

so added 10 litres of water and ph adjusted to 5.4 and cf now 1.1.  

looking like a few plants have a bit of nitrogen deficency so hopefully after this resevoir is used up i can progress onto flower feed as budsites are starting to form....   

have to say the plants are showing no signs of overwatering even though they are on 12 hours constant watering dripper system set on low during light on period.  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 2, 2007)

nute deficency seems to have corrected itself after mucho hassle 


both ph and cf are now stable had probs cf going thru roof after couple of feeds pinpointed it to coco coir being full of whatever stuff its full of  and budlink altering ph to low 


so now after 3 days feeding veg nutes plants are recovering and taking up nutes.


so day one of flowering nutes tomorrow.


canna a and b aqua at 30 ml per 10 litres

cannazyme @ 25ml per 10 litres

canna boost accerator @ 40 ml per 10 litres


budlink mixed up seperately in 10 litre tank @ 2.5ml per litre 

unsure whether budlink is going into nute tank with the rest of nutes as this has also been one of nute probs ph dropping to 3.8 when budlink mix added and having to adjust up 1-2ml with ph up:huh: 

so trial and error.

must say this is the 1st time ive used vegging nutes in flower and not a pistil in sight after 8 days dunno if this will turn out to be a bad move only time will tell


anyway enjoy updated piccies folks and hope ya all had a great new year  i know i did or so ive been told  

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2007)

*Sup PJ. Hope you had a Happy New Year and a Great birthday as well my friend.   Everything is looking great now all we need is those damn buds. Keep up the great work.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 2, 2007)

cheers tbg i have to admit i lied i always do when filling in birthdates for registering on websites i just click on first day date and then usually do summat daft like 1901 dob.

thanks anyway ill have a smoke to celebrate my early birthday few months off yet but all the same dude.

lol


so back to my grow changed timer settings to 15 mins every hour of inlines as temps were a bit low like 65f more or less so this is during light on and last air exchange is 45 mins before lights off and no inlines whatsoever during night time lights off.

plants have perked up bigtime all reaching up for the light as temps are 82-85f.

so see whats what tomorrow.

laters dudes and happy new year to everybody.............

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 3, 2007)

wow what a differance with half a day and night with higher temps plants are thriving looked like i walked into someone elses grow room.  


growing out of nute deficency fast now and changed res to bloom nutes and checked cf 1.4 and ph 4.9 so added budlink mix and hey presto cf now 1.0 and ph 5.8 so im happy obviously the budlink dosed with vegging nutes dropped ph but upped it with flower nutes. 

so pistils are now showing and methinks its gonna get a bit too crowded in there    


so here goes lets hope i has it right this time.........   

enjoy folks.... 

pkj


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 3, 2007)

S'up bro?  How's it going?  Well... good thing you're working through it...

Hmmm... I had to break out some conversions... CF of 1.1 man... that's low dude...it's an EC of .11  (unreadable on my bluelab truncheon and less than 100ppm!).  

You n' me both are using Canna .  This time my plants got a starting CF of 3 (EC 0.3) and are now at 6 (EC 0.6).  

If you look at the back of the Canna bottle, their max recc is for an *EC* of 1.5-3.0... so if you're going by their recc's,  I'm not sure where you're getting that CF?   Their max EC is way too high for pot IMHO.  

Are you sure we're talking CF and not EC?  One seems too low and the other too high.  

Anyways,  it's good you're keeping track, because that's how you'll be able to adjust and find 'what works'.   Keep it up dude!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 3, 2007)

hi zarnon dude ow's tings with you lol  

anyway i do 3ml per litre of a and b canna aqua and im pretty sure thats the correct ratio for dilution.


i also added the cannazyme at 2.5ml per litre correct again.


according to label on canna aqua bottles anything from 1.7-2.3 ec.

cf was 1.4 before i added the 10 litres of budlink mix and then dropped to cf1.0
may be missing a decimal point somewhere but admittedly mathematics was never ones strong point.

roflmao.


just checked nz hydroponics trunceon and yes indeedy i am reading the stating the wrong one.

cf was 14 and was when budlink mix was added cf10


now creapt upto 11cf.

sorry for the confusion dude.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 4, 2007)

now crept upto 11cf and ph is now 5.6

plants are showing again nitrogen deficency i think ill check on some piccies to verify.....

post some piccies on monday if alls well

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 5, 2007)

ok update folks plants recovering but after speaking to hydrostore owner he advised adding half strength a and b aqua veg nutes to flower nutes so checked cf still 11 and ph was 5.8 so i mixed up 10ml of both a and b veg nutes to 10 litres water and added this to flower nute mix.

cf dropped to 9 and ph now 5.4.


anyway hopefully they will recover and for checking plants with deficency ive marker penned a leaf on each affected plant.

ps they are growing fast and getting very bushy.

update some piccies on monday as ive lost my charger for cam and have to borrow friends.

later dudes.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 7, 2007)

not a lot happening budwise folks ok i admit ive a few probs along the way but i place blame on vegging nutes for just over a week as advised by hydroshop in order for plant to draw on nitrogen reserves stored if any nit def along the way as it happens they are more or less grown out of any deficency they had and are a good 12" tall. 

anyway back to the flower room.


checked cf dropped a digit from 9cf to 8cf consequently plants are uptaking nutes now and the ph has gone up from 5.6 to 6.0. 

so mixed up a fresh solution of 5 litres of water with 25ml of budlink mixed and left for an hour. 

above ph 9.0 and cf of nuthink.

also mixed up 15 litres of water with 45ml each of a and b canna aqua flowering nutes along with 37.5ml of cannazyme and 60ml of canna boost accellerator.

ph was of this mix was 5.2 and cf was 12.  

firstly i added the above mix to nute tank and cf was 12 and ph was 5.6.

then added the 5 litre mix of budlink and cf10 and ph5.8. 

anyway dudes the plants are all looking well now with little nute deficency showing. 

im leaving adding the canna pk13/14 until about 13th jan when bud formation should be up and running and the present resevoir is used up.

post some piccies tomorrow dudes.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 7, 2007)

lost one clone due to rot!!!

and more or less the lot have now rooted so have to get me some rhizotonic tomorrow for transplanting into rockwool cubes for next grow. yippee

post pics tommorrow dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 9, 2007)

ph gone down to 5.5 from 5.8 and cf gone down to 9 from 10 so alls well in the flower room dudes:chuck: 


anyway who thinks they have grown a little and all outta deficency more or less 

enjoy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2007)

*Everything is looking great PJ. Glad to see ya figured out your problem with the ladies.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 11, 2007)

cheers tbg they do look slightly better than last lot too and also bigger than the last lot finished at and they are still growing.......

yeh porbs seem to be gone for now.

rofl

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 12, 2007)

enjoy ph 5.6 cf 10


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 13, 2007)

*They sure are looking great PJ. How do you get in that jungle to water them ladies? Anyway your doing a great job as always my friend keep it up.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 13, 2007)

PJ takes a drink of water and then picks up this really long straw.......

Hhahahahaah, lookin great man!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 13, 2007)

whos not paying attention

growing in hydro dripper system so self fed 

anyway folks i have a new addition to my flower room 


GIVE YOU ALL ONE GUESS...........  



YES SPIDER MITES AGAIN 


so not many but 1 is too many so from tomorrow night or monday afternoon they get rid of mites treatment  


lifes a bummer in my flower room 
 

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 14, 2007)

*Damn PJ mites again. Are you running a boarding house for those little SOB's.   I hope that you can get rid of them asap. Good luck mt friend.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 14, 2007)

yeh i agree tbg    was a little pissed off yesterday over the durty little mite bastards but today ive took a step back and thought to myself-whos gonna die 1st- well it aint gonna be me  so get ready mites day one tomorrow of spraying under showerhead to get rid and maybe some spraysafe for good measure 


update @ day 22 of flowering-no offence but they look that vegging nutes for 1st week of flowering definately a downside to it  yeh there bigger but @ expense of budding up slower just have to see final results  

anyway enough moaning  


20 litres of water with mixed up with the following.

70ml of a and b canna aqua-been doing 3 ml per litre but cf trunceon was showing well under feeding so upped it 0.5ml per litre water mix.


maybe the lack of fuller looking hudsites is down to underfeeding @ about 10-11cf when canna bottle states between 17-23cf  

30ml of canna pk 13/14

50ml cannazyme

80ml of canna boost accerator

showing cf 19 and ph 6.2.  

nutes tank showing ph 6.2 and cf 09

so added nute mix to 5 litres already in tank and cf18 and ph 6.2

had already mixed up 10 litres water with 25ml budlink mixed stood for 30 mins. ph forgot think it was 7.9

then added budlink 10 litres mix and ph 6.2 and cf13

so day one of pk treatment  


also noticed mold in flower room on walls so switched inlines onto constant during lights on and evey 15 mins on for 15 mins during lights off.  

ya learn some more each and everyday dudes


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 15, 2007)

yesterday when i did res change i adjusted ph to 5.7 with few drops of ph down to final solution.

anyway now after about 10 feeds including 7 today everything is bang on both cf and ph stayed the same...... 


getting the hang of this methinks 


so not had chance to do mites thing will do tomorrow only have tiny mite attack. 


i know i best get it sorted dont want last grow scenario again 


enjoy.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 18, 2007)

checked for over an hour yesterady and only found one maybe its down to rh being 40% and was 69% before that......... 


anyway never did mite thing wait until i can actually see an amount worth my time getting rid.

anyawy update folks... 

tank nearly empty after i placed drippers on 13 times during lights on every 45 mins i think.

plants looking good and healthy.

ph dropped a digit to 5.7 from 5.8 after 2 full days watering on 13 times a day and cf rose to 15 from 13.

so mixed up 5 litres water with 25ml budlink mixed let stand for hour.

mixed up 15 litres water with 50ml a and b canna aqua bloom nutes

60ml accerator boost

22.5ml pk 13/14

37.5 cannazyme.

ph 6.1 so added drop ph down to 5.7 and cf 15 after adding everything.

swell dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 27, 2007)

:bolt:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 27, 2007)

later dudes

pkj:bolt:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 1, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 1, 2007)

trimmed off few dodgy nute deficient leaves to day and guess what i found.....


noooooooooooo    not again


spider mites x 2 and both dead


time to relax now with some nice herb from holland.........

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 1, 2007)

*Everything looks great man but damn them mites. Do they think your running a bed and breakfest or something?   Smoke a fat bong for me man. :bong1:   *


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 1, 2007)

What do you use to control your mites???


Stunzeed..


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey man,  what's up?   Dang!  Sorry about the mites... and mold.  Spidermites are all over up here.  I am very paranoid about them.   Do you regularly spray your plants?

I gotta say I've never had problems running extra veg nutes.  I start the flower mix when there's flowers to feed.  That may be up to two weeks.  There's almost zero flower growth during the first 10-14 days of flower no matter what you do. Why the need for high ratios of P/K to N? 

It's why you time pk13/14 three weeks before harvest; you're trying to match it when the plant can make the most use of it. 

RE:  Your nute levels.  Man,  you are triple the levels I max out at!  The canna reccommends an absolute max EC 1.5-2.2 (with starting water EC 0-1.0).  The optimal level depends on the plant.

Plants at the high end of nutritional need are fruits like watermelons,  pumpkins, etc.  Flowers in general fall far below this level.  Too much nutes will slow your grow surely as starving.

Oh yeah,  you asked me if I was going to the Uni?  No, thank God,  I've finished my degrees.


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 4, 2007)

spider mites are great-not all gone for the present sure ill see them rear their ugly heads again.

zarnon my cf is 15 and cf on canna is 17-23 or ec 1.7-2.3 thus my ec would effectively be 1.5 which is actually way lower then canna suggest its actually correct now as im in 5 week approx whereby canna suggest lower to 15cf nute strength.

this is going to make ya cringe.  the measuring bucket i make up nutes in was offa friend maked up for10 + 20 litres being the max.

my cf was always low as you may have noticed.

i actually did individual litres of water into bucket and its 25 litres so cf was always under....

anyway.......again...........temps during night are now 55f from 75-85f during lights on.


brown spotting on leaves seemed to be mg def so did epsom salts for 3 days and all cleared up so back to nutes.


almost zero growth in 1st 2 weeks yes i agree definately on vegging nutes but when i use bloom nutes same strains always get budsites withing 2 weeks.

canna have changed their pk 13/14 feed schedule now its been changed for quite a while now and you do pk'ing at start of 3rd week and not 3 weeks from end of harvest.

and stunzeed i used spraysafe from canadian express bit pricey @ £18 per litre doesnt go far when you have 30 plants to spray and used neat.

if you have small infectation of mites you can dilute 1/1 so 2 litres worth of spray but you have to completely saturate plants all over and under or you wasting your time and money.

i actually used 10 litres neat....sob sob sob.gotta deal from hydro store though.


update with some pictures tomorrow if my new charger and battery arrive for my camera.


pkj 



finished your degrees.hey dude i thought as much....lol


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 5, 2007)

enjoy everything stable in room just temps still @ 54f lights out best i can get it unless i have absolutely no air movement aka inlines operating whatsoever 


so sorry about yellowish pics but still getting to grips with new camera.


enjoy dudes.

pkj  the 24 in cubes got their 1st water today after being in flower about a week or so.........   


the others are star x 1 crit mass x 1 power plant x 4 and unknown indica x 4.

1 mass and 1 power going to new home tomorrow to begin flowering


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 8, 2007)

getting there now folks


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 8, 2007)

clones all rotted for 2 days plus now so condidering i took them on 27/01/07 and its 12 days later and the rooted 2 days ago 10 days cool i am the clone man   :ccc:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 10, 2007)

with pruning 


to crowded potential of mold so trimmed offa all lower non productive bud sites branches.

so im left with more or less single cola type plants and they are still busting out calyxes everywhere dudes.

enjoy


also 24 x 2 weeks into flower clones budding up but really need to get into some hydro system asap..

ya all know me i do everything reverse 


photo of my home made carbon scrubber made from a metal trash can with the inner filter part being the outside from a 5" carbon scrubber thus bang on 6" inner with ducting being as snug as a bug fitment wise.


enjoy folks crop i reckon about end of feb.

ps 9 oz wet and all trimmed up from lower branches so should get me about 1-2oz dry...... eace:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 15, 2007)

few days on and getting nearer to the end hopefully within the next couple of weeks 


starting to pack on weight and hey ive added a nute heater to res for 1st time in this grow. 


hey who sez i dont do everything in reverse  


enjoy


pkj:tokie:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 15, 2007)

try again too big pics


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 18, 2007)

had final trim before i chop hopefully they will be getting the chop in a weeks time as my 34 tiny 4-6" tall 2+ weeks in flower really need to be in their place on dripper system....

enjoy folks.

pkjeace:


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn PJ,

Looking really good, have been watching this one for quite sometime.  Might we say those big buds are looking mighty tasty.


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 18, 2007)

Dude very nice.

how many plants you getting ready to chop there and I'm curious if your spacing is still 1 plant per sq ft and if it is...... do you think you could do 2 per sg ft. ? or say 1 1/2.
 And are you using 2 - 600's  for those plants that you are getting ready to harvest ?
You are very organized it looks like


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 18, 2007)

cheers frank yeh as long last they are getting very very frosty and compacting very tightly like rock hard colas schweetttttttt 

hi oleflowerman dude

in answer to your questions

30 plants all about 18" high with exception of sensi star which is about 8" and and cannot remember whats what in room think 1 critical mass is about 12" and is best looking nuggets but amongst the smallest.

spacing is about 1sq ft per plant or less.


the plants overgrew my system so i trimmed them back bigtime as humidity was skyhigh and causing dampness.

my next grow the 24 you see will all be placed into 1 of the troughs in photos-there are 2 troughs in flower room with 15 per trough but as my 24 are tiny they are just going onto rockwool slabs 15 each side of trough as i dont expect any sideways growth just hopefully about 6-10" more of height so in effect cola type plants.


my next grow after this wil be 30 power plant obtained form a buddy who gets 3oz per plant every one with a good 2oz per plant from main stem/cola so ill be trimming every side branch and leaving all fan leaves in situ in order to photosynesis and grow just 30 x 1 metre tall single colaseace: 


attached a photo of actual power plants of mates showing main colas  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 18, 2007)

thats actually 12 each side of trough.

ps yeh 2 x 600 hps in room lighting plants


one trough going to buddys for same treatment 30 power plants again.

and this is within next 2 weeks everything should be up and running at buddys

just waiting for my 2 new digital 600w hps to arrive then buddy gets my old ones with new bulbs fitted.eace: 

power plant is shown with bottle of rhizotonic for size comparision


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 18, 2007)

hey PJ 

 thats beauitful shes omg yummy!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 18, 2007)

hey thanks bushy dude last 2 photos are buddys power plants not mine have mother plants from buddy but not cloned from as yet...........

cant wait dude:tokie:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 22, 2007)

fattening up fast now and also changing pistils colours to orange/brownish so think ill leave another week or so 

pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey PKJ, your plants are looking really, really nice man. You've done a hell of a job!


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 22, 2007)

Lookin gnarly PKJ good job brother!!! 


Stunzeed..


----------



## floridaboy67 (Feb 22, 2007)

dam man thats great!smoke a fatty for me!:tokie:


----------



## theyorker (Feb 23, 2007)

hey Joe.  I've been following your grow and it is looking great.  That "power plant" of your buddies is awesome.  Where would I get seeds for that type of plant?


----------



## rami (Feb 23, 2007)

lookin great man...wers that huge sensi star or somthin i saw on the first page
? did u flower it or is that ur mother plant?


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 24, 2007)

hi yorker nowhere can ya get power plant seeds @ present i believe they are sold out forever!!!!!

rami the huge star plant is still in flower yet having few probs budding wise strange buddage type growth on colas but asa get the 2 x 600 watter hps's they will be in business.

update photos when something to show dudes.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 28, 2007)

so fattening up still and pistils turning colour fast anyways they get killed friday  


the 3 flowering plants shown were all lacking nutrients as feeder stakes were blocked up  so thats a lesson learned no more dripper stakes just plain feeder tubing dripping directly onto medium in future. the coco coir was bone dry dudes 


pkjeace:


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 2, 2007)

half done got mega bored so finish off rest tomorrow 





ok folks half done in 2 hours flat nice comfy chair this time fed up of being on hands and knees getting backache  

so as you can see from roots they were not well plants  


lesson learnt coco can go **** itself :headbang: 


so nice and fat reckon couldav gone another week but too bad the rest are getting it tomorrow to finish off current crop 


tiny plant at rear of one of the pictures is sensi star i reckon i shall yield if lucky 5 gms dry.. no worries its mine all mine  


later dudes cya next grow starting sunday although they are already about 5 weeks in flower and must be the smallest plants ever x 24 unknown indicas which can be seen at rear of some of pictures 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 2, 2007)

pkj

trim is for a buddy as i dont do dat ****:headbang:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2007)

Looking great PKJ. I'm looking forward to your cured yeild report and of course, the smoke report!


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 4, 2007)

so i thought id chopped half but in fact had only done 10 out of the 30 well 28 worth anything other 2 small plants star and mass are for my own personal smoke 


so wet weight on 1st 10 plants was 29oz so looking at that reckon on target for good return for my labour intensive efforts 


have now chopped all of plants with exception of 16 from which ive only taken main colas from so still a good 6oz + to come from those remaining 16 plants with their tite assed budz.:headbang: 


jesus id forgot how mind numbing this trimming game is  

onto grow ??? at week 5 of flowering approx tomorrow when ive cleaned up my room some 


later dudes thanks for all the kind comments


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, looking great pkj! I trim *all* sticks from my crop and after the dry and cure, I end up with 20% of the wet weight.

I use manicure sissors to remove the buds from the stems. It's time consuming and I would never find a street bag with only bud in it, but it's my stash and I take the time to do it this way.

At the end, I have a pile of small stems that would normally have been left in the bag, and the pile this time weighed almost 3 ounces out of 88 total.

NOTHING but bud makes it to my baggies for the long cure.

I hope you have a great final weight and it has an awesome buzz on it!!!!

Good luck man! I wish we could fire up a bowl.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 4, 2007)

i too trim all budz from stems nuthin but buds for my pile 

i usually yield about 30% of initial wet weight so on target for a surprise 

stoney dude you really need to get out more if your down to weighing your branches  

i agree also street bud always has lots of stem in it cannot see the reason as once dry weighs next to nuthin but as you stated 3oz is 3oz for dem dealers 


let ya all know smoke report along with final weight 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 4, 2007)

as a funny footnote just how sad and sorry do the plants in background look.


roflmao.

p.s. my trimming manicuring scissors can be seen in bud pile piccie to bottom left.


pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 4, 2007)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> stoney dude you really need to get out more if your down to weighing your branches...


Hahahahahahaa, I know man, I have way too much time on my hands....Those branches get added to my trim pile. Anything under 1/8" dia branches have the same thc as the leaf trim. I give my trim a long soak with lots of shaking to remove ALL the thc, so nothing is wasted.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 5, 2007)

didnt know branches held any thc so kept all branches below 1/8th" for mate for his hash stuff. 

so all finished triming and what a nightmare it was 


so 1st batch was 8oz bone dry  from 29oz wettish 

so here goes next crop ready in about 4 weeks or less not set up system yet as need a nap as im goosed dudes 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 6, 2007)

23 oz bone dry i use dehumidifier in room so this is reason its dry so fast along with rooms temps hitting 90'sf 


so as ive already had over 3oz from these liddle babies over last few weeks when i trimmed all lower branches dude to rh probs then ive achieved a good 26+oz dry 


result my dear friends and now on with the next grow:guitar: :guitar: 


pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Congrats PJ once again for a very fine harvest. :aok:  Be sure you don't smoke it all in one place.   Any new strains in your next grow? *


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 6, 2007)

next grow which is over halfway thru now though looking worse for wear is 24 unknown indicas same as this recently chopped lot 


next real grow is many as possible dutch passion power plant ideally x 30 but probably 15 approx. 


then have buddys grow to sort same x 30 power plants.

then have choice of sensi star.....erm never again 


or   mr nice critical mass 


or unknown indicas again 


or maybe new clones im getting this weekend which are.


'artic sun' which is cross with big bud and white widow erm i think 


or


'cheese' from another grower buddy 


just so much to think about what i want to grow or in real terms where id like to holiday this year 


update ya when up and running dudes.


laters


pkj:headbang:


----------



## Mikijuana (Mar 9, 2009)

Ladybugs your best friend


----------



## Getmelifted (May 19, 2009)

whered the pics go?


----------



## ishnish (May 19, 2009)

i was just looking through here and started wondering the same thing...


----------



## skallie (May 21, 2009)

he had security issue

skallie


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2009)

Got it sorted now Joe?


----------



## skallie (May 22, 2009)

yes alls fine

lol

**** did i answer that hie

roflmao

skallie


----------

